# Accepting Being Average (or Worse)



## ninjahitsawall (Feb 1, 2013)

You can't be inherently average, above, or below as a person. It depends what you're referring to. So it seems like you're really talking about accepting being average or weak in some areas of life. It's just a fact of life, you will have strengths and weaknesses (you can't have strengths without others having the same things as weaknesses). If you experience a lot of cognitive dissonance about a weakness, then the best long term solution is probably to try to improve on it. Truth is what we call "strengths" are things we didn't have to work as hard for, and weaknesses are therefore things you have to put more work into. Some of our weaknesses are things we don't value and don't need to be arsed with, though, in which case we can just ignore them, and spend more time improving the ones we value improving.


----------



## Stachan (Jul 8, 2016)

I don´t care.


----------

